# u all think u have a old car..



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

i got a 1917 model T with 30" wooden spinners..and i put a sub in the back..and what!?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

thats an old Datsun section.. old as in there aint any datsun built since 82


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Bob Marley said:


> i got a 1917 model T with 30" wooden spinners..and i put a sub in the back..and what!?


go away


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Bob Marley said:


> i got a 1917 model T with 30" wooden spinners..and i put a sub in the back..and what!?


Trolling is not welcome and will get you banned.


----------

